# Thompson lathe tools



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Just wanted to give props to Doug Thompson and Thompson Lathe tools. I ordered (after hours on Friday) a bowl gouge and handle from Doug and it was waiting for me when I got home tonight, engraved and all. Don't see service like that much anymore. Can't wait to get into the shop tomorrow and put it to wood. :thumbsup:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Doug is a hard worker and dedicated to what he is doing. I love his tools.


----------



## New Yankee (Oct 31, 2010)

Doug has the best tools on the market and great service.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I keep hearing Doug Thompson and really thinking about going that route.
I'm just starting out so I was wondering if you'd share the cost.
I'm thinking my first purchase of a 1/2" bowl gouge.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's a link to Doug's site. 
http://www.thompsonlathetools.com/
I got the 1/2" bowl gouge and a handle, so total was $120 with shipping (and engraving). A little higher than some of the Sorby or Taylor tools, but I won't need to buy another handle for any other 1/2" tool. Plus I love the fact that the handles are squared off a little, they don't roll around on the lathe or the bench. Well worth the money. I'm already looking at a 5/8" bowl gouge and one of his detail gouges.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a couple of those, 1/2" bowl gouge and a detail gouge... very nice. No complaints at all.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

My lovely wife has just ordered a Thompson 1/2" bowl gouge for me as a birthday present ... here's where I have to learn patience, that's over two weeks away :blink:


----------

